# 6mo old GSD...how many cups daily...4,5,6, etc?



## coach_rivera (Dec 5, 2008)

i feed "CAMO" Purina One (Chicken)...twice a day...first meal at 8am and second at 5pm...2 cups each meal...i'll post a pic of him later today so u all can see his progress.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I feed mine 4 cups till they are about 3 years old, then I start feeding 3. Then when they are seniors 2.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't feed Purina but my pup needed LESS food after 6 months. She was getting 4 cups a day, but at 6 months I cut her back by almost a cup a day because she started gaining un-needed weight.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I feed mine 2 cups a day he is almost 4


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Its hard to say how many cups a 6 month should need - depends on a lot of stuff, activity level, how many meals a day. I remember a time when Cooper was eating 6-7 cups a day. But, he is a big boy - big boned. So, it just really depends. He is now 4 and eats 4 cups a day and weighs 100 pounds. Just depends on the dog.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It also depends on the individual food. There is such a variation in calories from one food to another.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Dozer is 6 months old and he was eating about 6 cups a day. Now he is starting to eat less so I am cutting it back to about 4-5 cups a day. I was told by my vet, breeder and someone I know that has 7 GSD's that it is not an exact science when they are growing puppies. Some can eat a lot more than others, they are all different. You need to judge it on the way the dog looks.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I feed my adult males 2 cups per day, if they gain I decrease and if they lose I will increase the food.
My 8 month old male and he gets between 4/6 cups daily depending. He runs and plays a lot and uses the calories up so he needs more than my older males.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

We feed Kiah about 4 1/2 cups per day and she is 6 months tomorrow.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a question then...
Zisso is 1.5 yrs old.
When I got him 2 months ago he was on Pedigree(which I know is not a good food)and now I am getting ready to change his food, but am not sure what to yet. For a dog of his age, he is 56 lbs...I can feel his backbone and ribs, what is the best food that won't break the bank and for his health and weight. My last GSD didn't fill out till after she turned 2, but still I feel like Z needs a little more weight on. As for his activity level; we walk for about two hours a day and play and work out in the yard. By play, I mean a good hour long of fetch and chase, and by work I mean on training because we are in OB.
I know it is not the best picture but this might give some idea to his size and there are other pics there too. 
http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r52/mamabevi5/


----------



## rperry (Jan 18, 2009)

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>I feed Nature's Variety, the Prairie kind, and I feed Schumi a total of 4 cups per day - 2 in the morning, 2 at night. He's 10 months old but I've been doing that for months now and his weight is great!</span>


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I just think all dogs are different. I think 58lbs for a 1.5 year old male GSD is too light. Dozer is 6 months and weighs 65lbs. and I can still feel and kind of see his ribs and he has a very defined waist.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Zissowhat is the best food that won't break the bank ....


What do YOU consider "won't break the bank". (Since for some folks that means say $40 per large bag, yet for others it means less than that or more than that.)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Dozer. Some can eat a lot more than others, they are all different. You need to judge it on the way the dog looks.


That is EXACTY correct. Some dogs would be too thin while eating the same amount that would make another dog fat.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

at 6 months old my boy was getting a cup&1/2 in the am. and pm.
he now gets 1 cup am. and 1cup pm. with each cup i add chicken or beef, sweet potato, some green veggie and whole oats or rice,
quinoa or millet.

my dog also has a vitamin supplement we make for him.


----------



## coach_rivera (Dec 5, 2008)

here he is about a week shy of 6 months...he turned 6mts on the 27th or March.







[/img]


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

He is very handsome, look at those paws! He looks like my Dozer.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

you really have to go by the manufactures recommendation as per weight and age of your dog.
But I don't recommend any Purina product. I have had a lot of problems with them in the past.
I now use Orijen and Evo. Both quality kibble.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Zissowhat is the best food that won't break the bank ....
> ...


At the moment, 'break the bank' means not over $40 per large bag because I am not working thanks to the lousy economy. I do expect that to change soon because I work in road construction, but meanwhile I's like to get Z's weight up a little bit. My vet said he is fine where he is, but I am not comfortable with 56 lbs when I can feel his ribs and backbone. I wanted to get him on a Holistic food, but after checking the prices...that is just not possible.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DozerI just think all dogs are different. I think 58lbs for a 1.5 year old male GSD is too light. Dozer is 6 months and weighs 65lbs. and I can still feel and kind of see his ribs and he has a very defined waist.


Depends on the height and type of dog though. My 5 year old female is 55lbs and I LOVE her current weight and condition. My 7 month old was 60 lbs and I was told by GSD people that he was overweight, not based on his weight or age, but just looking at him. He has lost a few lbs., done some more conditioning exercises, and now looks great. Some people want to feel rib, some people want to SEE rib. I go by what I see, not just the weight compared to the age. A 55lb 5 year old dog that is 6 inches taller than Kenya and much heavier bone would definitely be too light, but when you see her and her overall frame, she looks fit and athletic.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Zisso,

Do you or anyone you know belong to Costco? Their Kirkland kibble is something I would look into in the "desireable" price range. You could do a lot worse for the price.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Jake is almost 6 months. He is VERY active, eats Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice (adult food). He gets 3 c in the am and 2 1/2-3 c in the pm.

He eats it all immediately, poops are normal, and his body condition is lean without being skinny.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDZisso,
> 
> Do you or anyone you know belong to Costco? Their Kirkland kibble is something I would look into in the "desireable" price range. You could do a lot worse for the price.


I fed my last Shepherd on that and it is really good for the price. We have no Costco here but our local food store brought it in for us. Now half the town feed their dogs on it.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

BlackGSD..
My daughter belongs to Costco so I might be able to get her to get the food for me. I have been looking at Diamond, but see it was invloved in the big recall awhile back and it's not that good from what I can tell. I will look into Costco as soon as I can! Thanks!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Dozer: Thank you







I have always thought Z was too light. I don't know how you all measure your dogs(height) but Z is about 25" at the shoulders. He is a long coat so it is really hard to tell how accurate that is. 








My vet said his weight is okay for his age, but I would feel better if he would gain a few pounds.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

He looks fine to me but he has a lot of fur. I just like to be able to feel the ribs with a bit in between.


----------

